# Three week old kribs + FDBW



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I'd try some freeze dried blackworms on the little kribs......






I've been able to count 45 and know there are more than that. Dad has been raising them on his own since day 4 when mom was removed back to the Osaka but not before dad had nipped her tail entirely off  Tail has grown back and dad has been doing an awesome job with the kids 

They are growing out in my tiny little Chi tank with LOTS of waterchanges


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Isn't that belly button lint?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Isn't that belly button lint?


Freeze dried Australian Blackworms - aka:
Cotton candy
Dryer lint
Dental floss

and now......

Belly button lint



Nice one, Gary


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Freeze dried Australian Blackworms - aka:
> Cotton candy
> Dryer lint
> Dental floss
> ...


So thats what they do with the lbw that they can't sell...shrivel them up and sell them?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> So thats what they do with the lbw that they can't sell...shrivel them up and sell them?


No - they first hand pick the diseased, rancid ones that are chock-full-of parasites THEN they shrivel them up and sell them


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That just leaves the healthy live ones for the rest of us then!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That just leaves the healthy live ones for the rest of us then!


According to Joseph, yes - that is correct, Gary


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I can tell you that my wilds are now taking the LBW almost out of my hands and vacuuming it all up, including pulling out my carefully planted Blyxa Japonica! So thanks for providing this service for us!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, I can tell you that my wilds are now taking the LBW almost out of my hands and vacuuming it all up, including pulling out my carefully planted Blyxa Japonica! So thanks for providing this service for us!


I'm going to be putting in an order this week for April and me. If you want some, let me know. I get them from Al on Simply. I used to get them from Mal in Australia - cheaper with our dollar against the Australian dollar and delivery time was almost the same as from US!!!! But he has asked me to order from Al. Mal is working on some secret new product and will be sending me samples so I'll give you some of whatever he has in the works. I'm thinking it's caramel mocha flavored freeze dried blackworms, but I could be wrong


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shelley, I haven't even fed all of the stuff you gave me yet. They really like Dainichi. And NLS, and earthworm sticks, and soft and moist, and Colorbits....you get the idea.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice baby kribs. They look happy and healthy.

What I found with kribs is that some pairs will fight when looking after the fry (sometimes it's the female who nips the male, too), and some pairs get along better. But in my experience pairs don't really improve at this as they lay more eggs. The pairs that get along well usually keep getting along well, and the pairs that fight usually keep fighting.

What are you feeding the fry?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice baby kribs. They look happy and healthy.
> 
> What I found with kribs is that some pairs will fight when looking after the fry (sometimes it's the female who nips the male, too), and some pairs get along better. But in my experience pairs don't really improve at this as they lay more eggs. The pairs that get along well usually keep getting along well, and the pairs that fight usually keep fighting.
> 
> What are you feeding the fry?


Thanks  I've always liked kribs. I think they are so under rated. I recently picked up a pair of albino kribs from April and they are also beautiful fish.

I was feeding Hikari First Bites and Cyclop-Eeze. Today I started adding freeze dried blackworms. I'm going to put together a mix of all three plus trout food I picked up from April today once I get a cheap coffee grinder.


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cute little things. Nice cabin too


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Phyrex said:


> Very cute little things. Nice cabin too


The little kribs thought they were pretty clever darting in and out of the cabin to escape dad until one day dad found out how to get in and out  This week I've REALLY noticed an increase in their growth rate so guess I'll be setting up a new tank this weekend


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> The little kribs thought they were pretty clever darting in and out of the cabin to escape dad until one day dad found out how to get in and out  This week I've REALLY noticed an increase in their growth rate so guess I'll be setting up a new tank this weekend


Finally


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Finally


I'm going to set up a tank for the KRIBS......not for your "reject fish"!!!!!!!!!! No bad attitude angels, no 36 inch long zebra knife fish, no pretty designer domestic discus, not even the orange chromium or whatever the heck it is.....no No NO!!!!! 

Mind you, one or two of those cute little baby zebra plecos that magically appear in your tank from time to time would be most welcome


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm going to set up a tank for the KRIBS......not for your "reject fish"!!!!!!!!!! No bad attitude angels, no 36 inch long zebra knife fish, no pretty designer domestic discus, not even the orange chromium or whatever the heck it is.....no No NO!!!!!
> 
> Mind you, one or two of those cute little baby zebra plecos that magically appear in your tank from time to time would be most welcome


Fluffy Jr?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Fluffy Jr?


Stop it, stop it, STOP IT!!!!! Well, I DO have the 27 AND 50 gallon empty at the moment........NO NO NO......must resist


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Stop it, stop it, STOP IT!!!!! Well, I DO have the 27 AND 50 gallon empty at the moment........NO NO NO......must resist


Poor fluffy is lonely


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Poor fluffy is lonely


PERFECT - I can put Fluffy in with the lonely 9" L128 I picked up recently


----------

